# when people take wheels off



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok this is not aimed at any one inparticular but just want to point this out, when you take the rims off to clean them FFS put some thing under them, i see people laying rims down face first to clean the inners on bare concrete :tumbleweed:

Had 2 sets of rims in last week due to the same thing, some one took them off to clean them and scared the [email protected] out the face of the wheel and one set where split rims and very very costly to refurb 

Rant over


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Personally don't take them off, no come back if it falls off afterwards then! :lol: Customer wants wheels off they take them off and put them on.

But I know what you mean, people don't realise how easy it can be to bugger up the finish


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm the same - I absolutely hate taking wheels off because it's a massive invitation for the punter to turn round 3 months later, having been to kwik fit who didn't put them back on properly but won't take the blame, so they blame me for their pet dog being killed cos their wheel flew off at the top of the hill. OK, maybe that's a bit over the top, but the principle is there  When I do take them off I put them on a mat though


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I have forms they fill in to say im not responsible, they dont need to have the wheels took off but some do insist, on the form (i never write these they are all legal and what not) it says you MUST have your wheels check at the first possible instance


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah I always put blocks or soemthing under when I do mine, think that shows in most pics.

I also tell the customer they must check the wheel nuts before driving away, and again after a short drive.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Rarely take them of, when I do I have some old carpet to place them on, just common sense isn't it??


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

once in a while & not very often when I do take them off I have a small mechanics work mat I place underneath to stop any damage


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Same with everyone else, rare occasion for me. I suggest it to most people if they want them treated properly. I never lay mine down though, always kept standing up or leaning against something.


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

Boot carpet in my car doubles up as a saftey blanket! I dont remove clients wheels, due to my insurance limitations, however as was said above, they want them taken off, they jack up the car and remove/put them back on


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> once in a while & not very often when I do take them off I have a small mechanics work mat I place underneath to stop any damage


It was your thread with the M3 that made me realise how many people put them face down :tumbleweed: and look at your pics there is nothing under that wheel and its face down 

Not having a pop just a suggestion


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

james b said:


> It was your thread with the M3 that made me realise how many people put them face down :tumbleweed: and look at your pics there is nothing under that wheel and its face down
> 
> Not having a pop just a suggestion


there is mate honest ! lol if you look at one of the pics with the jack & stuff in it you can see it sitting on the jack 

ah just looked again, that pic in question wheel was not cleaned like that it was just placed (carefully) to take the pic

Thanks for pointing it out anyhow mate 

Cheers
Baz


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> there is mate honest ! lol if you look at one of the pics with the jack & stuff in it you can see it sitting on the jack
> 
> ah just looked again, that pic in question wheel was not cleaned like that it was just placed (carefully) to take the pic
> 
> ...


Mate i would not point it out in the actual thread as it may send it the wrong way and im really not trying to pick holes n any ones work, it just dose look a bit shody if you dont place something under it whilst face or even back down on the deck, it dont even matter if you do it carefully, and it was one of my clients that pointed it out on your thread to me :doublesho

So people do notice mate :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Mate i would not point it out in the actual thread as it may send it the wrong way and im really not trying to pick holes n any ones work, it just dose look a bit shody if you dont place something under it whilst face or even back down on the deck, it dont even matter if you do it carefully, and it was one of my clients that pointed it out on your thread to me :doublesho
> 
> So people do notice mate :thumb:


point taken mate, much appreciated 

Baz


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

james b said:


> I have forms they fill in to say im not responsible, they dont need to have the wheels took off but some do insist, on the form (i never write these they are all legal and what not) it says you MUST have your wheels check at the first possible instance


Wouldn't stand up in a court James as your duty of care exists at common law and can't be waived by contract whether verbal or written. Any written agreement would be deemed to be an unfair contract under the Unfair Contracts Act 1977.

If the wheels are re-fitted properly and nuts/bolts are torqued to the manufacturer's recommended setting then you should be fine and a note to the customer advising that they should be checked by a qualified fitter protects you to some extent but it could be argued that you should do that yourself as you removed the wheels.

This is the sort of legal/insurance stuff I do all day long mate - sometimes boring as hell but can be relevant to you guys :wave:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I completely avoid removing or re-fitting wheels myself. My public liability insurance specifically excludes it as it states I am not a 'trained person', so that suits me fine.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well guys i`m trained and allowed to and also i tourqe the wheels up and every year i have to send the tourqe wrench away for recaliberation

mike


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh............ oops, thanks for stating that Andy, my liability insurance ose say i cant cos im not trained and dont work under the supervision of a trained person (or some [email protected] like that) thats why i thought the form would work, i may just not take them off at all from now on then.

I do put them back properly but i dont want to be responsable for it


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

James mate - if you remove them, you're responsible, end of. Appreciate you want to do a thorough job but if you DON'T remove them then the owner has no comeback whatsoever as you didn't remove his/her wheels, period.

If, however, you have taken them off then you're liable - providing that they can prove that you were legally liable.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

AndyC said:


> James mate - if you remove them, you're responsible, end of. Appreciate you want to do a thorough job but if you DON'T remove them then the owner has no comeback whatsoever as you didn't remove his/her wheels, period.
> 
> If, however, you have taken them off then you're liable - providing that they can prove that you were legally liable.


Exactly the reason I never take them off!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Just thought i'd bump this thread rather than say anything in a studio post


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Detail Doctor:

Can i just ask if you laid those alloys on bare concrete steps as i cant see any protection under them?

Robbie


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

There was another thread recently with wheels up against a kerb, it's not worth the risk


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> Detail Doctor:
> 
> Can i just ask if you laid those alloys on bare concrete steps as i cant see any protection under them?
> 
> Robbie


No I didn't as that would probably damage them, which obviously I want to avoid.

There was an old M/F rolled up and put between the tyre & the step to stop the rim touching the step when they were face down, when face up the tyre is proud of the rim, thus stopping the rim touching anything.:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Don't forget the insurance implications as well mate


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> No I didn't as that would probably damage them, which obviously I want to avoid.
> 
> There was an old M/F rolled up and put between the tyre & the step to stop the rim touching the step when they were face down, when face up the tyre is proud of the rim, thus stopping the rim touching anything.:thumb:


You need a machanics pad to lay them on, to me in that thread it really dose look dodgy, even if there is an MF there what if the wheel slips or shifts while your cleaning it?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

james b said:


> You need a machanics pad to lay them on, to me in that thread it really dose look dodgy, even if there is an MF there what if the wheel slips or shifts while your cleaning it?


Point taken, the towel that was under was removed for the purpose of the pics bperhaps I ought to use a thick foam pad in stead of a towel in future.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just my 2p (not a dig BTW):
Also gives a bad example to people looking who don't know better , who try it for themselves and knacker their wheels up.
Something obvious so people can easily see there is something under them (at least for the benefit of the camera) :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Shine On said:


> I completely avoid removing or re-fitting wheels myself. My public liability insurance specifically excludes it as it states I am not a 'trained person', so that suits me fine.


I'm the same also removing bits of trim and lights/ repeaters i dont feel comfortable and wouldnt like to explain to the client "yeh we are waiting on a new light/repeater for your car" that would go down well.

Something i avoid like the plague.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Just my 2p (not a dig BTW):
> Also gives a bad example to people looking who don't know better , who try it for themselves and knacker their wheels up.
> Something obvious so people can easily see there is something under them (at least for the benefit of the camera) :thumb:


Like I said, I'll get a large foam pad to use for the wheels & show that in future pics, went to use my kneeling pad, but realised when I went to get it out of the car that I had forgotten it!!!!

Hence the "improvisd" use of some rolled up M/F's & a towel!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

hi all , i do take of wheels as you have seen in my write ups , Also i am trained tyre fitter city & guilds .. As long as you got all correct tools for the job inc torque wrench and data book for setting s you are ok . But also remind the client to check the wheels nuts after so many miles .
Also useing some procection for the wheels if face down like a kneeling pad is just common sence . :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> As long as you got all correct tools for the job inc torque wrench and data book for setting s you are ok


You are deemed a being trained though, I have all the right tools but because i am not qualified as being trained i'd be fecked if a problem did occur as my liability insurance wouldn't cover me. Even something as simple as topping up washer fluid is excluded on my insurance!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Even something as simple as topping up washer fluid is excluded on my insurance!


That seems excessive to be honest.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> That seems excessive to be honest.


Its just a blanket exclusion on doing certain things, yes it seems excessive but thats insurance companies for you i guess, and i'm glad in some respects that i can't carry out certain tasks, all it takes is one **** up and your out of business


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Im not allowed to clean the right car as my insurance wont cover it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Im not allowed to clean the right car as my insurance wont cover it :lol::lol::lol:


You mean your sat nav wont take you lmao


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> hi all , i do take of wheels as you have seen in my write ups , Also i am trained tyre fitter city & guilds .. As long as you got all correct tools for the job inc torque wrench and data book for setting s you are ok . But also remind the client to check the wheels nuts after so many miles .
> Also useing some procection for the wheels if face down like a kneeling pad is just common sence . :thumb:


Its all well and good having teh right tools, its another thing having the right insurance, i thought i did, but it seems even if im asked to and the client takes responsibility and signs a waiver im still in the Sh!t if any thing dose goes wrong, so now i leave them on there full stop, to be fair im not to bothered, its a pain in the a$$ taking rims off a car to clean any way IMO


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Its hard work no denying, but you do get a far better result with rims off. Its just having the time ane energy for the extra work, or two sets of hands .....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ so what will you do if you take the wheels off a car only to find the client has an accident as a result (ok i know it unlikely but still a possibility) or the car is damaged as a result? even signing a disclaimer your still responsible, so all in all unless you can get covered IMO its a risk not worth taking.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I just ensure I excersise "due care" by torquing the wheel nuts/bolts properly & telling the owner to check them after 100miles.

If I'm in any doubt I re check ( I recon I must check them about 4 time through the course of the day)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I just ensure I excersise "due care" by torquing the wheel nuts/bolts properly & telling the owner to check them after 100miles.
> 
> If I'm in any doubt I re check ( I recon I must check them about 4 time through the course of the day)


That still dont cover you mate, you know how people like to pass teh blame,


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Why don't you just give the client the torque wrench at the end of the job and walk round with them checking them?

In the end of the day its your word against theirs, if you get something signed its better than nothing.

Myself, if someone want the wheels taken off I will. Statistically I have more chance of being in a car accident than their wheels falling off a client car.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Affection to Detail said:


> Statistically I have more chance of being in a car accident than their wheels falling off a client car.


Doesn't mean it won't happen though, otherwise insurance companies wouldn't exist. I know i would rather have peace of mind than become the statistic 

And for cleaning a few extra bits that aren't visible the risk far out ways the reward


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.glassfinish.co.uk/11.html

Scroll down :wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> I'm the same also removing bits of trim and lights/ repeaters i dont feel comfortable and wouldnt like to explain to the client "yeh we are waiting on a new light/repeater for your car" that would go down well.
> 
> Something i avoid like the plague.


Ask their permission first :thumb: And most bits are a piece of pi$$ to remove.

There are certain cars i dont remove the side repeaters on as they can be a bit of a nightmare to re-fit and some have no give in the wiring so there's a high chance you can lose the wiring down the inside of the wing haha!

However, I will do it when i can as there's nothing worse than having a perfectly corrected wing except for some swirls in and around the outline of the repeater


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> http://www.glassfinish.co.uk/11.html
> 
> Scroll down :wall:


:lol: thats that idiot that kept posting his unit pics up.

"Use a soft brush..." Yeah cos concrete is so kind to wheel facings


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

i was doing a 430 on Friday and the client was really keen on helping. I did his M3 a few years back and he took the wheels off then.

He did the same this time jacking the car up one wheel at a time. The car was in a double garage but with a frontal pillar in the middle. The side of the car was extremly close to the brick central pillar. It was all going dandy until *he* jacked up the car on one side forcing it into the brick pillar, only he didn't relaise until it was nicely embedded!!

So glad it wasn't me:lol:

Fortuitously he had some great touch up paint (as I was doing some stone chips) it was just about repairable!!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

^^Whoops!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Brazo said:


> i was doing a 430 on Friday and the client was really keen on helping. I did his M3 a few years back and he took the wheels off then.
> 
> He did the same this time jacking the car up one wheel at a time. The car was in a double garage but with a frontal pillar in the middle. The side of the car was extremly close to the brick central pillar. It was all going dandy until *he* jacked up the car on one side forcing it into the brick pillar, only he didn't relaise until it was nicely embedded!!
> 
> ...


If I were you all i'd have been saying over and over in my head was "thank f*ck that wasnt me, thank f*ck that wasnt me..." :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark said:


> If I were you all i'd have been saying over and over in my head was "thank f*ck that wasnt me, thank f*ck that wasnt me..." :lol:


It would never have been me as I refuse to take wheels off

A ferrari 430 is cheap compared to the client mowing down a bus stop full of people because his wheel came off!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> http://www.glassfinish.co.uk/11.html
> 
> Scroll down :wall:


Looks like someone else has copied my detail stages FFS :wall:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Looks like someone else has copied my detail stages FFS :wall:


todd is his user name on here mate if you want to send a nice PM:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

panama said:


> todd is his user name on here mate if you want to send a nice PM:thumb:


He's got a 2 week ban though :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> Why don't you just give the client the torque wrench at the end of the job and walk round with them checking them?
> 
> In the end of the day its your word against theirs, if you get something signed its better than nothing.
> 
> Myself, if someone want the wheels taken off I will. Statistically I have more chance of being in a car accident than their wheels falling off a client car.


Ultra profesional that is mate, trust me when its there word against yours on these forums you will lose one way or another even if you win, cos the rep will stick and they will blend back in to the background, some times you really do talk some  mate, sorry to be blunt but really the old your word against theres really dose stack in a customers advantage over a service provider.

After Andy telling me the cold hard facts on here, i went and got me some proper advise on it and basicaly the end result was, dont take the bloody wheels off full stop.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Absolutely its just not worth the risk!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

mmm, certainly food for thought there chaps, thanks.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> He's got a 2 week ban though :lol:


oh well, itl'll be a nice "welcome back" present for him.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Granted you want to get as much of the crap of the wheels as is physically possible as to avoid corrosion etc.. but to be honest by taking the wheels of what extra cleaning is achieved, with the current brushes on the market the job of cleaning the wheels isn't particularly difficult.
All that is likely to be left untouched is the inner edge and maybe some of the areas behind the face which is highly unlikely to ever be seen unless your having your brakes done.

Obviously all of the above is void if working on BMW MV's.:lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Obviously all of the above is void if working on BMW MV's.:lol:


Thats alright you could always remove them, put them face down on some concreet steps, and have the client put them back on, after all its your word against theres, NO WORRIES :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

BMW wheels are a serious pain in the butt!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

james b said:


> Ultra profesional that is mate, trust me when its there word against yours on these forums you will lose one way or another even if you win, cos the rep will stick and they will blend back in to the background, some times you really do talk some  mate, sorry to be blunt but really the old your word against theres really dose stack in a customers advantage over a service provider.
> 
> After Andy telling me the cold hard facts on here, i went and got me some proper advise on it and basicaly the end result was, dont take the bloody wheels off full stop.


I think you'll find someone else suggested that, I was just reliterating it. Also, if I remember correctly it was you banging on about getting something signed till someone set you straight!

Edit to add: At the end of the day, in the eyes of the law, what qualifies you to take a wheel on and off? What counts as due care? How many unqualified mechanics are there out there. Do you have to be qualified to be a mechanic......the list of questions could go on and on. I know half the people that work down my local tyre place, non of them have any specific qualifications, at most a days training. I work on a lot of show cars through a company I work with. I have a motorsports degree. I could go and piece together WRC cars no problem, go work in F1. I don't have a specific wheel fitting qualification but there you go. My main business isn't where it stops, I do plenty of work past that, fitting suspension, rollbars, alignments settings the list goes on.

I'm sure there are some people out there who take wheels off and some who don't. Everyone seems to have had their input. Why doesn't everybody just get on with what they are doing.

On a last note, most people on here have insurance to cover their work. What happens when you damage a vehicle and the insurance company turn round and say you're not qualified to do that job......sometimes its the experience that counts.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

another thing with wheel removal - even if torqued up correctly they need to be re-tightened / checked after a few hundred miles. It would be difficult to ensure this is done.

i suppose the only way if you simply must remove them is to issue a written document or include in a handover document the fact you have emoved them at customers wishes, detail the re-torqe settings and a note to cover the checking of them.

infact thinking about it even that has holes in it - best get legal advice. I'm a chartered mechanical engineer by profession with over 10 years in the automotive industry but i am not trained in wheel removal so god knows what needs to be done to cover yourself. Legal advice and a chat to your insurance company is the way forward i guess....

matt


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

james b said:


> Thats alright you could always remove them, put them face down on some concreet steps, and have the client put them back on, after all its your word against theres, NO WORRIES :thumb:


How many times must I say this.

THEY WERE ON A ROLLED UP M/F, KEPT OUT OF SHOT TO MAKE THE PIC LOOK NEATER.

I can't understand why anybody wants to thinks I'd be happy placing an awfully expensive alloy wheel face down, on concrete, unprotected.

AMEN.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> How many times must I say this.
> 
> THEY WERE ON A ROLLED UP M/F, KEPT OUT OF SHOT TO MAKE THE PIC LOOK NEATER.
> 
> ...


Keep your Knickers on, IT WAS A JOKE!,

Any way if i wanted to be a$$y about it i could show you the flaws in using a rolled up MF  on the tyre, whilst a wheel is lent up against a step, but to be fair with your whole 3 months experience you seem to have mastered this whole detailing thing, so il leave you to it :thumb:

That wernt a joke that was telling you straight :wave:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> I think you'll find someone else suggested that, I was just reliterating it. Also, if I remember correctly it was you banging on about getting something signed till someone set you straight!
> 
> Edit to add: At the end of the day, in the eyes of the law, what qualifies you to take a wheel on and off? What counts as due care? How many unqualified mechanics are there out there. Do you have to be qualified to be a mechanic......the list of questions could go on and on. I know half the people that work down my local tyre place, non of them have any specific qualifications, at most a days training. I work on a lot of show cars through a company I work with. I have a motorsports degree. I could go and piece together WRC cars no problem, go work in F1. I don't have a specific wheel fitting qualification but there you go. My main business isn't where it stops, I do plenty of work past that, fitting suspension, rollbars, alignments settings the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Yes i did, i liked taking wheels off to do a better job of the cleaning the inners and i had some good forms on my hand over stuff they signed as well as a disclaimer if they requested wheels off, however after Andy pointed it aint worth a W**K, i got some PROPER legal advise, and we came to the conclusion, "dont take the wheels off full stop", cos IF some thing was to go wrong it likly to be a big something and land me up in court with no insurance cover for the work done, to be fair i dont care what you guys do, im was just trying to help you and pass on what knowledge i had on the matter, but it seems you guys know every thing already.

You need a city and guilds some thing another to be qualified to remove wheels ad tyres (IIRR the course is the same) then you can get cover for it, thats the easiest way any how,

I dont see what you guys want, im actually tring to pass info on that will help you, what do you want me to do sit back and say " oh great reflection" when im really thinking holy sh!t that looks dodgy or dam your gona [email protected] up big style one day doing it like that, IMO this forum has got full up with cowboys as of late and if this is any thing to go by the whole detailing industry wont be worth a w**k (same as my disclaimers) in a year or so's time, we will all be in tescos car park detailing cars "while you shop" for 15 quid,

Im bailing out on this one and this Forum for a while lads.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

james b said:


> Keep your Knickers on, IT WAS A JOKE!,
> 
> Any way if i wanted to be a$ about it i could show you the flaws in using a rolled up MF  on the tyre, whilst a wheel is lent up against a step, but to be fair with your whole 3 months experience you seem to have mastered this whole detailing thing, so il leave you to it :thumb:
> 
> That wernt a joke that was telling you straight :wave:


Sorry, perhaps I did jump down your throat a bit there.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

james b said:


> ....but to be fair with your whole 3 months experience you seem to have mastered this whole detailing thing, so il leave you to it :thumb:


Not sure how to take that either chap, sarcasm, or am I actually not doing THAT badly for a newbie.

I think I may be pre menstral today as I feeling very sinsitive, not good, but that's my problem I guess!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Not sure how to take that either chap, sarcasm, or am I actually not doing THAT badly for a newbie.
> 
> I think I may be pre menstral today as I feeling very sinsitive, not good, but that's my problem I guess!!!


That was a pop back at ya, if you want to be funny with me il do the same back :devil:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Group hug anyone?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

James please quit with the nasty jibes, getting pretty fed up of reading your sanctimonious posts tbh!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

FFS girls and all this escalated from removing wheels DAM imagine if something bad would happen like not cleaning a bit of glass properly.

Come on FFS your arguing over nothing if bob wants to take the wheels off and potentualy kill his customer SO WHAT it aint gonna effect you so stop worrying about it.

Robbie


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

james b said:


> That was a pop back at ya, if you want to be funny with me il do the same back :devil:


Touche


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> James please quit with the nasty jibes, getting pretty fed up of reading your sanctimonious posts tbh!


Like i said im bailing out of here for a bit, im in a pi$$ poor mood any way, sorry for how i said what i said but i said what i needed to be say IMO,

All i did was offer advise on a subect i had looked in to my self and to try and share what i had spent time and money on finding ot, to then get people jump on a high horse about it, (maybe they took my posts wrong im not the best with writen words) so i come back and hoped on mine and gave some back, it is what it is and thats how i am.

You wont see any more Moody posts from me cos im taking some time out from this place :wave:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> Group hug anyone?


Er, OK, but no tongues....:argie:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Just got back off the phone to the underwriters, I'm covered to take wheels off, well literally anything on that note. My qualifications cover me more than enough, even though they stated that in line with my business they don't require me to carry any qualifications to carry out any of the work.

So sorry, but from where I was coming from and I'm not saying it is the same for everyone, I was ok where I was. Thank you and good night, in advance.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Turns out I'm covered also. Thought it worth checking after all the *****ing & shennanigans on this thread.

5 Year aircraft apprenticeship, 6 years designing & throwing together F1 cars helps.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I'm covered too cos i just tighten the bolts untill they creak!










That was a joke by the way!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Turns out I'm covered also. Thought it worth checking after all the *****ing & shennanigans on this thread.
> 
> 5 Year aircraft apprenticeship, 6 years designing & throwing together F1 cars helps.


Tbh, most people are probably covered. I'm not quite sure why this came this far. I would have checked earlier but have been on holiday for a week.

Maybe we should join forces and branch into F1  Friend of mine has just started at Force India, although apparenlty he isn't that busy atm due to a change in engine supplier or something.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Right just to add so i dont look like a total c**t while im away from this place, i have proper insurance not just liability, or liability and items worked up on, also my insurance jumped up and alot more rules came in when working from my own premercis so that may have some thing to do with it, im covered for any damges to vehicles worked on also to be in custody of the vehicles and to collet and deliver, this DOSE NOT cover me to remove mechanical parts unless qualified, so il stay as i am on the safe side of the fence, 

Any way just to add this thread was started by me to point out the fact if you have insurance or not, it was that some of you guys are putting wheels face down with nothing to protect them, quite frankly if your covered or not is not my problem and was not what i was getting at in making this thread.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clark said:


> Well I'm covered too cos i just tighten the bolts untill they creak!
> That was a joke by the way!


Funny enough that's how I know when there tight enough on the van, they make a squeek.:lol:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

FFT?

(Fairly f-ing tight?)


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Maybe my advice caused the balls up people?

Bottom line is that you have a common law duty of care in relation to someone else's property whilst in your custody and waivers/disclaimers aren't worth much (James actually put it better than I could) in a court of law.

Whether you're qualified to remove a wheel or not isn't the point - if you do and something goes wrong and you can be proved legally liable for any subsequent loss or damage then you/your insurer will have to settle the claim - simple as.

If your insurer says you're covered then fine as it shows that they understand clearly the difference between the supermarket car park car washers and what you do. At the end of the day your business description on your insurance schedule will summarise what the insurer is providing indemnity for - if you have written confirmation that your ARE insured should a wheel which you've removed for cleaning causes an accident then everything's good.

I simply pointed out that waivers are worthless - much like those signed by trackday attendees - but that's another thread entirely!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

AndyC said:


> I simply pointed out that waivers are worthless - much like those signed by trackday attendees - but that's another thread entirely!


Now that would be interesting, get it going


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Affection to Detail said:


> Now that would be interesting, get it going


No please, lets not.....


----------

